# Black and Tan before and afters?



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

Any guesses on how much tan she'll get?
What did your pup look like when he/she was young.
She's 11 weeks old.


----------



## lytrefry (Oct 20, 2016)

Belle at 6 weeks old, 10 weeks old And now at 8 months. At 6 weeks you can see big black marks on her legs going into her tan and by 10 weeks they were almost gone! She wasn't very tan when we picked her up.. She has way more tan on her face now and around her ears! She also has a beautiful tan "mane".


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

lytrefry said:


> Belle at 6 weeks old, 10 weeks old And now at 8 months. At 6 weeks you can see big black marks on her legs going into her tan and by 10 weeks they were almost gone! She wasn't very tan when we picked her up.. She has way more tan on her face now and around her ears! She also has a beautiful tan "mane".


She's beautiful. I think Alexandra (Lexi) will be a bit darker because she has more black on the chest but her tummy is already turning more tan.


----------



## lytrefry (Oct 20, 2016)

Lexi GSD said:


> She's beautiful. I think Alexandra (Lexi) will be a bit darker because she has more black on the chest but her tummy is already turning more tan.


It's so hard to tell what they will look like. Belle looked like that when she was quite young! They change so quickly. Belle isn't black and tan but bi colored! Your girl is super cute!


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

lytrefry said:


> Lexi GSD said:
> 
> 
> > She's beautiful. I think Alexandra (Lexi) will be a bit darker because she has more black on the chest but her tummy is already turning more tan.
> ...


I'm guessing that's what Lexi is too then? Her dad was mostly black with some tan mom was a lighter color.
Interested in the difference


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

I always thought bicolored Shepherds had VERY VERY little tan on them and typically have a black streak on each knuckle. I may be wrong though.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Bi colors won't have tan on their body but can have tan legs and points on their face, although usually very small


----------



## lytrefry (Oct 20, 2016)

I was told bi colored were mostly black, so it didn't look like they had a saddle?? 
Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Bi-colors have 'penciling' on their toes and 'tar heels' on their back legs. They don't change color much, if at all, over the course of their lives. 

Good examples of bi-color dogs:

















Your dog, like my 5 year old, is a blanket back black and tan. They lighten as they age. My girl looked a bit like she may be bi-color as a puppy, but has lightened as she matured and now, though still dark, is pretty typical of a blanket back black and tan.

Jazz as a puppy


Jazz at 4 years old


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Bi-colors have 'penciling' on their toes and 'tar heels' on their back legs. They don't change color much, if at all, over the course of their lives.
> 
> Good examples of bi-color dogs:
> 
> ...


Yep ? Exactly what I thought


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

She did kinda look like that's where she was headed towards. Still a beauty, my girl is going to be more tan then, probably.


----------



## I~Luv~Maggie (Feb 20, 2017)

It is very hard to tell what a GSD will look like! I thought for sure my girl would be a classic black and tan saddle pattern which she is but her silver sable has really come out around her tail and neck.


----------



## brookwoodgirl (May 5, 2016)

Blitz at 10 weeks and 9 months


----------

